# dbx driverack pa



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Has anyone used a dbx driverack pa to setup there sub? Seems like a nice alternative to the Feedback destroyer. A link to the dbx product page It is also half the price of the new SVS eq. 

Matt


----------



## kouack (Jan 17, 2007)

Beri make the DCX2496 really good feedback from people and does the same as a driverack for less $.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't think many people have cause to use it. Most just need the BFD's parametric EQ capabilities, not three-way crossover, limiting, compression, pink noise, time alignment, etc., so the extra cost is not justified. The folks opting for the SVS are primarily after automation (the dbx only does it with 1/3-octave filtering, it appears) and its filters are supposed to sound better than regular PEQs.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

